# Offre ipod -150 euro



## Neozaphode (25 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Voila j'ai acheté mon MBP lors de l'offre ipod à -150euro, j'ai r"envoyé tous ce qu'il demandé mais je n'ai toujours pas étais rembourser des 150euro. Sachant que je l'ai envoyé depuis debut septembre voir mi septembre.
Ceux qui on aussi choisi cette offre, avez vous déjà étaient remboursé? Sa met combien de temps en générale?

Désolé je savais pas ou poster ce post....donc je ne sais pas si il est a la bonne place.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2006)

Tu peux peut-&#234;tre contacter Apple, non?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Je suis un peu dans le même cas que toi.
Attention, le numéro fournie dans la FAQ d'Apple pour connaître l'état du remboursement est erroné !
Le 0825120151 est le numéro du service technique qui ne peut rien faire pour ton cas et vont te rebalancer sur l'AS qui dans mon cas n'ont pas été capable de me dire quoi que ce soit !
En fait la commerciale que j'ai eu m'a dit qu'il fallait attendre, elle devait appeler pour moi l'Irlande (siège européen d'Apple qui gère le remboursement) et me rappeler (j'attends toujours !).
Dans tous les cas tu dois attendre 6-8 semaines mais apparemment si tu n'as rien reçu dans les 2 semaines suivant ta demande de remboursement, c'est qu'aucun papier ne manquait et que ta demande est bien prise en compte.

en espèrant aider tous ceux qui comme moi (et toi) attendent impatiemment ce remboursement pour continuer mes emplettes (.mac et remote control pour mon nano! ;o))


----------

